# Other Women on LinkedIn?



## MrNightly (Feb 6, 2017)

How do other women feel about your husbands "Friending" people on social media, specifically LinkedIn? 

If you have full access to all messages, account passwords etc at all times, and the only items ever discussed are work related, 100% of the time... is this acceptable? Is this "Cheating?"


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Well if they are just discussing business and no messages have been deleted, I would say no.

But it depends on your own relationship boundaries to what is acceptable or not, a lot of folks work with both genders so you have to talk to the opposite sex to do your job.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Linkedin is intended for professional contacts, so I see no problem. 

I'm not even that concerned about FB. If people want to communicate secretly, there are lots of ways to do so. (say in personal messages on TAM for example...)


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

No issue with LinkedIn unless they start passing unrelated DM's I suppose. Keep in mind with LinkedIn once you have made contact with someone the platform will start sending you notifications anytime that person does something with their account, adds a skill, connects with someone else etc..


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It's fine with me unless I am aware of some past problems. And also that I can access it whenever I want.


----------

